# The Lone Ranger and Tonto



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

The Lone Ranger and Tonto went camping in the desert. After they got their 
tent all set up, both men fell sound asleep.

Some hours later, Tonto wakes the Lone Ranger and says, "Kemo Sabe', 
look toward sky, what you see?"

The Lone Ranger replies, "I see millions of stars."

"What that tell you?" asked Tonto.

The Lone Ranger ponders for a minute then says, "Astronomically 
speaking, it tells me there are millions of Galaxies and potentially billions of 
planets. Astrologically, it tells me that Saturn is in Leo. Time wise, it appears 
to be approximately a quarter past three in the morning. Theologically, the 
Lord is all-powerful and we are small and insignificant. Meteorologically, 
it seems we will have a beautiful day tomorrow. What it tell you, Tonto?"

"You dumber than buffalo shit.......it mean someone steal tent."


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------

